# Ville bei Nacht (und auch bei Tag)



## Hammelhetzer (28. November 2005)

Tach auch.

Wer Lust hat, Fuchs, Hase und Wildschwein Gute Nacht zu sagen, ist herzlich zum Ville Nightride am Mittwoch eingeladen. Da man von der Landschaft eh nichts sieht (erstaunlich dunkel wird's nachts in der Ville), wird flüssig gefahren, aber es geht niemand verloren. Technisch ohne (größere) Raffinessen, aber dank Laub etc trotzdem nicht ganz ohne.

Bitte hier anmelden.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1751

Gruß
Hammelguide


----------



## Derk (30. November 2005)

Hallo Dieter,

hat´s denn heute geklappt ?

Dunkel war´s in der Tat  zwischen Weilerswist und Brühl,  wo ich  heute abend entlang fuhr und nach Euch Ausschau hielt.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. Dezember 2005)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Dieter,
> 
> hat´s denn heute geklappt ?
> 
> ...


Da sich meine gemeldeten Mitstreiter bereits tagsüber die Kante gegeben hatten, mußte ich dann doch alleine meine Runden drehen, bevorzuge in dem Fall jeweils einen Rundkurs.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. Dezember 2005)

Waldweihnacht in der Ville.

Zu Heiligabend öffnet Herr Hammelhetzer sein Schatzkästchen mit den schönsten Trails rund um die Ville-Seen.

"...Still und starr liegt der See" live erleben, die Tour ist dem Datum angemessen. Ruhiges Tempo, zumeist flache, dafür nicht ganz einfache Trails in schöner Natur.

Die richtige Vorbereitung auf besinnliche Stunden und natürlich als Appetitanreger für's Weihnachtsessen.

Die Veranstaltung findet bei jedem Wetter statt, Dauer in Abhängigkeit von Teilnehmern und Witterung.

Frohe Weihnachten,
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (17. Dezember 2005)

Tach.

Hab für morgen 'ne einfache und ruhige Rolltour durch die Ville eingestellt. Aufgrund des Wegezustände wird's nicht gerade trailig...

(Trailfreunde kommen Heiligabend dran...).

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Derk (17. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach.
> 
> Hab für morgen 'ne einfache und ruhige Rolltour durch die Ville eingestellt. Aufgrund des Wegezustände wird's nicht gerade trailig...
> 
> ...



Hallo,

ich fahre morgen im Königsforst, WahnerHeide rum.

Heute morgen habe ich mich mal  im Forstbotanischen Garten  rumgetrieben. Schon die Parkwege sind in einem saumäßigem Zustand ....  Da wird  wohl nur ein netter Frost helfen.

Schönes Wochenende
Derk


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2005)

Hi Dieda

Mein Bruda und ich reisen mit dem 2Rad an. Wollen wir mal hoffen, das wir den Startpunkt pünktlich erreichen. 
Claus kommt mit dem Auto- da wollen wir mal hoffen, dass er den Parkplatz überhaupt findet


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Dezember 2005)

@Uwe

hab dir meine Handy-Nr per PM geschickt, Ihr müßt ja bald los.

Werde dann solange umherkreisen, bis ich entsprechend verdächtig aussehende
Biker aufgreife.

Ciao
Opferhammel


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Dezember 2005)

So.

Die verdächtigen Biker wurden aufgegriffen, danach wurde auch noch der dritte Aspirant am Bahnhof dingfest gemacht.

Nun konnte die Tour endgültig losgehen; Mitfahrer Claus äusserte allerdings unmittelbar vor dem offiziellen Start etwas von "Ville - breite Wege - langweilig".

Guide Hammelhetzer änderte daraufhin das ursprüngliche Konzept nachhaltig, was einen rettenden Sturz in die Brombeeren, einen ominösen Plattfuß, viele spassige Stellen und noch mehr gute Laune zur Folge hatte.

Dabei waren Teilnehmer Uwe, Thomas und Claus.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Handlampe (18. Dezember 2005)

Jep....
sehr lustige Runde mit vielen schönen Trais um die zahllosen Seen- spektakulären Stunteinlagen wenige Zentimeter über der Wasseroberfläche- Crasheinlagen von verwegenen Autofahrerinnen und als Abschluss noch einen geschmeidigen Nightride mit meinem Bruder durch den Kottenforst zurück nach Alfter.

Wir sind nochmal den Trail an der Bahn entlang gefahren- haben noch den hübschen Trail überhalb des Kieswerkes mit reingepackt um später dann über Forstautobahnen zurück nach Hause zu kommen.

Waren im Gesamten dann 80 km und 375 hm 

Herzlichen Dank an unserern Hammelguide Dieter.


----------



## on any sunday (23. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Waldweihnacht in der Ville.
> 
> Zu Heiligabend öffnet Herr Hammelhetzer sein Schatzkästchen mit den schönsten Trails rund um die Ville-Seen.
> 
> ...



Das heisst also, das wir morgen bei Regen und Sturm mindestens 100 km fahren werden? Schöne Bescherung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (23. Dezember 2005)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Das heisst also, das wir morgen bei Regen und Sturm mindestens 100 km fahren werden? Schöne Bescherung.


Komme gerade aus der Ville zurück. Du bist und bleibst ein hoffnungsloser Optimist  , was die tatsächlichen Verhältnisse anbelangt   . 

Den Satz habe ich aus moralischen Gründen so gewählt und das ist auch gut so  .

Gruß
Hammelmatscher


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Dezember 2005)

Frohe Weihnachten,

auch allen die heute nicht bei der Waldweihnacht in der Ville dabei waren. Wie feierlich und schön es war, trotz übelstglibberiger und schlammiger Wege und Trails, davon kündet das Bild. Ich unterstelle, das Bike, Pickup und Besitzer bekannt sind.







Euch allen ein schönes Fest
Hammelhetzer

P.S:
@Delgado
Mikkele war so zu Tränen gerührt, dass er nicht annehmen wollte. Du kannst also noch hoffen


----------



## Delgado (24. Dezember 2005)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> P.S:
> @Delgado
> Mikkele war so zu Tränen gerührt, dass er nicht annehmen wollte. Du kannst also noch hoffen



Ähhhh, was genau wollte er nicht annehmen    



Schicke Handschuhe


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. Februar 2006)

Kölle Alaaf!!!

Für alle, die sich die Finale Dröhnung erst am späteren Nachmittag verabreichen wollen, veranstaltet der Herr Hammelnarr ein fröhliches und traditionelles Narrenhetzen durch die Ville mit verbesserter Streckenführung und neuen, bisher nicht verwendeten Trails.

Hinterher jebbet dann noch wat zu futtern und saufen, wir feiern Karneval ja nicht zum Spass.

Hier geht's zur Prunksitzung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2064

Wird übrigens keiner zu Tode gehetzt (Stürze zählen nicht).

Gruß
Hammeljeck


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2006)

Soll ich mein Tiegerkostüm anziehen?


Brauche 'ne Anfahrtbeschreibung ab Köln (Rudolfplatz).

Licht am Bike oder Pennen bei Dir?

Anmeldung erfolgt kurzfristig wg. Wetter  



Gruß


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Soll ich mein Tiegerkostüm anziehen?
> 
> 
> Brauche 'ne Anfahrtbeschreibung ab Köln (Rudolfplatz).
> ...


Rudolfplatz - Barbarossaplatz - Luxemburger Strasse - Liblarer See (da wirst du dann eingesammelt, bin flexibel mit den Treffpunkten). Sind ca. 15km ~ 30 min.

Pennen ist nicht so gut, denn ich fürchte, dass das in ein schreckliches Besäufnis ausarten könnte  - und ich muß am Freitag auf Schicht. Wir können sowas gerne auf den Sommer planen, wollte schon immer mal vom Zeltplatz fliegen . Es gibt in Brühl i.Ü. die Möglichkeit, die Linie 18 zu besteigen, unmittelbar neben dem Donatusparkplatz rauscht der Eifelexpress nach Kölle.

Rosa Tigerkostüm ist erwünscht, aber nicht Bedingung .

Gruß
Hammeljeck


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Rudolfplatz - Barbarossaplatz - Luxemburger Strasse - Liblarer See (da wirst du dann eingesammelt, bin flexibel mit den Treffpunkten). Sind ca. 15km ~ 30 min.
> 
> Pennen ist nicht so gut, denn ich fürchte, dass das in ein schreckliches Besäufnis ausarten könnte  - und ich muß am Freitag auf Schicht. Wir können sowas gerne auf den Sommer planen, wollte schon immer mal vom Zeltplatz fliegen . Es gibt in Brühl i.Ü. die Möglichkeit, die Linie 18 zu besteigen, unmittelbar neben dem Donatusparkplatz rauscht der Eifelexpress nach Kölle.
> 
> ...



Also mit Licht; Muss ja zurück nach Reichshof.

Es sei denn Klaus kommt mit und ich penn' bei ihm ...

Klaus!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (14. Februar 2006)

@Delgado

damit dir man kein Streifen verrutscht: nach Reichshof sind es knapp 80km. Ich weiß zwar, dass du wahnsinnig bist , aber vielleicht solltest du doch überlegen, zumindest einen Teil mit zusätzlichen Verkehrsträgern zurückzulegen. 

Es gibt auch noch 'ne Bahnlinie von Kerpen Horrem (dann fahren wir noch über den Papsthügel ), die ohne Umschweife bis Siegburg durchrauscht. Ich schau das WE mal, ob ich das als ansprechende Schleife mit reinbekomme.

Was treibste eigentlich am Rudolfplatz, besuchste den Hardy?

Ciao
Hammelprediger


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> 
> 
> Was treibste eigentlich am Rudolfplatz, besuchste den Hardy?
> ...



Nee, ist aber 'n Platz den ich von Reichshof aus anzusteuern weiß  .

Wegen Ortskenntnis und so  .

Nur von da tiefer ins Linksrheinische ist mir relativ unbekannt.

Ich boykottiere übrigens den öffentlichen Nah- und Fernverkehr.

Nach Deiner Rechnung komm ich ja nicht mal auf 200 km  

Gruß


----------



## Redking (14. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Also mit Licht; Muss ja zurück nach Reichshof.
> 
> Es sei denn Klaus kommt mit und ich penn' bei ihm ...
> 
> Klaus!



Hat mich wer gerufen?

Michael, ne wir fahren die Tour hier und lassen das Schaf im Regen stehen. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Delgado (14. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Hat mich wer gerufen?
> 
> Michael, ne wir fahren die Tour hier und lassen das Schaf im Regen stehen.
> 
> ...



Finde keine Termin von Dir für'n 23.  

Mach ma!


----------



## Redking (14. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Finde keine Termin von Dir für'n 23.
> 
> Mach ma!
> Klaus,
> ...



Ich dachte das besprechen wir dann!!


----------



## Delgado (15. Februar 2006)

REDKING schrieb:
			
		

> Ich dachte das besprechen wir dann!!



_Das_ auch  

Übrigens nette Thread-Zusammenführung  

Der Kotz-Smiley ist aber von Dir  


Gruß


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. Februar 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Übrigens nette Thread-Zusammenführung
> Gruß


Tja,

hier ist noch heile Welt - ganz ohne  Spamer 

Ramazotti ist nun wirklich nicht so übel, auch wenn ich tradtionell eher aus der Campari-Fraktion komme.

Da Tigerchen ja stark nestflüchtig ist, sei hier schon mal der Hinweis gegeben, dass vom 25.-28. Mai die 600km geknackt werden.

Gruß
Hammelkeeper


----------



## Holgi_XA (18. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Kölle Alaaf!!!
> 
> Für alle, die sich die Finale Dröhnung erst am späteren Nachmittag verabreichen wollen, veranstaltet der Herr Hammelnarr ein fröhliches und traditionelles Narrenhetzen durch die Ville mit verbesserter Streckenführung und neuen, bisher nicht verwendeten Trails.
> 
> ...


Moinsens Herr Hammeljeck
Jo,hab mich "eingeschrieben".2ter Versuch nun mit Bremsen.Werd ich mir mal die Ville zeigen lassen vom Prinzenkomitee.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Futtern und saufen hört sich ja ganz gut an.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ich muss aber auch am Freitag früh raus,daher "wenn dann" ein zeitiges Ende "dann". 

Empfehle mich....


----------



## Hammelhetzer (18. Februar 2006)

Sehr schön,

der erste Narr ist gefunden.

Da wollen wir mal hoffen, das sich noch mehr jeckes Volk einfindet. Mitleid an alle Jecken, die am Donnerstag volles Programm werken müssen.

Gruß
Hammelprinz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (19. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sehr schön,
> 
> der erste Narr ist gefunden.
> 
> ...



Allaf Hammeljungfrau.

Is mir leider zu früh, habe selbst auf meinem Gleitzeitkonto Miese.  

Bauer Mikele


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Kölle Alaaf!!!
> 
> Für alle, die sich die Finale Dröhnung erst am späteren Nachmittag verabreichen wollen, veranstaltet der Herr Hammelnarr ein fröhliches und traditionelles Narrenhetzen durch die Ville mit verbesserter Streckenführung und neuen, bisher nicht verwendeten Trails.
> 
> ...



*Achtung!!!!!!!*

*Wegen Unbespielbarkeit   des Platzes fällt die geplante Jecken-Partie in den Matsch bzw. aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

Hat leider keinen Sinn . Bei den aktuellen Wegbedingungen (war heute morgen bereits in der Ville unterwegs) kann man die geplante Strecke nicht vernünftig fahren.

Ciao
Hammelspaßverderber


----------



## Redking (20. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> *Achtung!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Wegen Unbespielbarkeit   des Platzes fällt die geplante Jecken-Partie in den Matsch bzw. aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...


Erst die Leute heiß machen und dann kalt abblitzen lassen.

Du Hammelmatschmeider!

Gruß
Der Matschversteher!


----------



## Holgi_XA (20. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> *Achtung!!!!!!!*
> 
> *Wegen Unbespielbarkeit   des Platzes fällt die geplante Jecken-Partie in den Matsch bzw. aus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> ...




Es ist zum :kotz: .
Irgendwie will eine höhere Macht nicht,das ich mal mehr als 4 Wege in der Ville sehe.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Naja kann man nix machen,iss ja echt recht feucht draussen.

Beim nächsten Mal, dann aber echt eh,voll krass boah......

Tschööööööö Hammelversetzer


----------



## Handlampe (20. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hat leider keinen Sinn . Bei den aktuellen Wegbedingungen (war heute morgen bereits in der Ville unterwegs) kann man die geplante Strecke nicht vernünftig fahren.




....da war doch ein Fehler im Text....moment...ich find ihn gleich wieder, ah ja, es muß heißen: "...kann _ich_ die geplante Strecke nicht vernünftig fahren"


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Februar 2006)

Holgi_XA schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist zum :kotz: .
> Irgendwie will eine höhere Macht nicht,das ich mal mehr als 4 Wege in der Ville sehe.
> Tschööööööö Hammelversetzer


Sofern sich die Wegeverhältnisse bessern sollten, was ich täglich kontrolliere, funke ich dich per PM und Email an. Von wo kommst du eigentlich??

Du wirst dich noch wundern, was für Wege es in der Ville gibt. Um [Prahlmodus ein] als bester Ville Guide aller Zeiten zu gelten [Prahlmodus aus] habe ich's aber ganz gern, wenn's auch mal nach meinen Spielregeln geht.

Andere Leute radeln ja auch durch die Eifel und berichten erst und nur darüber wenn's gut war...(Insidergezanke gegen Hellmachmittel).

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Hammelhetzer (20. Februar 2006)

Handlampe schrieb:
			
		

> ....da war doch ein Fehler im Text....moment...ich find ihn gleich wieder, ah ja, es muß heißen: "...kann _ich_ die geplante Strecke nicht vernünftig fahren"


Nee, nee, Jong,

habe wirklich und tatsächlich neue Streckenführungen in petto und die machen keinen Spass, wenn es nur die eckligen Schleifgeräusche hat. Ich will für die Runde halbwegs griffigen Boden, und auch äußerst alfterisches äh kritisches Publikum wird in Standing Ovations verfallen   [Größenwahnmodus aus].

Habe sogar noch am Concordia-See 'nen neuen Trail  .

Da du ja am Sonntag nicht Rennrad fahren kannst (siehe Posting TT RR ), wo bleibt die MTB-Meldung ?

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Holgi_XA (21. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Sofern sich die Wegeverhältnisse bessern sollten, was ich täglich kontrolliere, funke ich dich per PM und Email an. Von wo kommst du eigentlich??



Köttingen


Falls sich doch was ergeben sollte,bis Do. 12.00Uhr bin ich fexibel wenn du DEINE  Ville doch für fahrbar befindest.
Matsch würd mich nicht stören,ich hab eh genug damit zu tun gegen mein Mehrgewicht und Federweg anzukämpfen um bei nicht flach und bergab Passagen halbwegs zu bestehen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Februar 2006)

Holgi_XA schrieb:
			
		

> Köttingen


      
Westlich oder östlich von der Peter-May-Strasse???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holgi_XA (21. Februar 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Westlich oder östlich von der Peter-May-Strasse???




Hmmmmmmmm,wo ist in Köttingen west und wo ost? 

Ich sach mal am Ende vom Dorf und wenn ich ausse Türe glotze,sehe Unmengen von hässlichen Terracotta Töpfe.


----------



## on any sunday (21. Februar 2006)

Stimmt auffallend. Und wieder stiftet das Forum eine wunderbare Nachbarschaftsbeziehung.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Februar 2006)

Holgi_XA schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmmmmmmm,wo ist in Köttingen west und wo ost?
> 
> Ich sach mal am Ende vom Dorf und wenn ich ausse Türe glotze,sehe Unmengen von hässlichen Terracotta Töpfe.


Uff,

also unter hundert Meter Entfernung. Wir treffen uns dann aber an der Unterführung am Ende der Strasse "In den vier Winden" oder noch einfacher vor der Apotheke. Was hier so alles rumläuft...     

Ciao
Hammelnichterkenner


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. Februar 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt auffallend. Und wieder stiftet das Forum eine wunderbare Nachbarschaftsbeziehung.


@(P)esch: Schnauze!!!


----------



## Derk (23. Februar 2006)

..und, gabs ne Tour heute ?


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Februar 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> ..und, gabs ne Tour heute ?


Yep, 

haben zweieinhalb Stunden Spass gehabt und anschließend noch 'n paar Kölsch gezischt. Nur die Luft in der Kascheme war mehr als grenzwertig. Dafür war die Ville beglückend leer.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (24. Februar 2006)

Tja, und ich kam leider erst später am Nachmittag hier weg;  bin dann am Rhein und Sieg entlang bis zur "Sieglinde"  gefahren.  War auch ganz nett .


----------



## Hammelhetzer (24. Februar 2006)

Tach.

Die Bodenverhältnisse dürften morgen in der Ville wieder recht akzeptabel sein.
Und was macht der Rennradfahrer bei kaltem Ostwind? Er geht im schützenden Wald Mountainbike fahren. 

Zur Anmeldung geht's hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2104

Soll eine längere aber ruhige (Tempo sehr locker) Runde werden, die so einiges mitnimmt, was die Ville zu bieten hat.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Holgi_XA (24. Februar 2006)

Sehr feine Tour. 
Unter guter Führung viel gesehen von dem "Wäldchen".
Hab zwar nachher leichte Probs mit den Beinen bekommen aber das lag am gewählten Untersatz. En bissel zu grob und nicht ganz Tourentaugliche Sitzposition, was ich ja wusste daher halb so wild.Pony ist nun zugeritten und für gröberes tauglich.
Werd bestimmt einige Sachen nochmals mit einem Kumpel anfahren.Dann aber Hausfrauentempo und gezielt Bergabpassangen angesteuert.
Nochmals danke Herr Hammel(Moser)Guidehetzer. 

Vielleicht ja nochmals mit passendem Untersatz.

Tschöööööööööö 



			
				Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Yep,
> 
> haben zweieinhalb Stunden Spass gehabt und anschließend noch 'n paar Kölsch gezischt. Nur die Luft in der Kascheme war mehr als grenzwertig. Dafür war die Ville beglückend leer.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. März 2006)

Tach.

Vermutlich wetterbedingt scheint das Lokalforum das Frühjahr nicht mehr erleben zu wollen. Schluß damit.

Als moralische Stärkung gibt's deswegen am Samstag eine Rolle-Tour durch die Ville bei jedem Wetter (äh, stimmt nicht ganz, gutes ist wohl eher nicht dabei ). Ziel ist es dabei nicht, einen möglichst hohen Materialverschleiß zu verursachen sondern eher, ein paar Kilometer in die Beine zu bekommen.

Ggfls. werden auch ein paar neue Wirtschaftswege Richtung Weilerswist/Heimerzheim gefahren

Tempo ist ruhig und gleichmäßig, Grundkondition erforderlich.

Bitte hier anmelden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2142

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer, die Ville lebt (wenn auch momentan nicht im Forum)! Zumindest war es noch Vorgestern so, als der Dir nicht unbekannte Grüne Frosch mit mir durch die Ville gehüpft ist.

Die von Boris geplante Tour kann ich Dir, sofern Matschvermeidung und genüßliches Rollen gewünscht wird, wärmstens empfehlen (ok, ein paar Schlammkrümel gibt es doch...  ). Lässt sich ja auch noch variieren.

Die Tour siehst Du hier http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=2531035&postcount=600. Als .ovl auf Anfrage sowie gegen drei Schönwettertänze  !


----------



## Hammelhetzer (10. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Bitte hier anmelden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2142
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelhetzer


Die Startzeit wurde leicht nach hinten verschoben.
Zustiegsmöglichkeit jetzt auch Brühl Wasserturm um 13:00 Uhr.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (11. März 2006)

So.

War heute ja nun wahrlich kein Kaiserwetter   und dennoch trafen sich dann am Brühler Wasserturm drei Verrückte zum gemeinsamen Naturgenuß in der Ville .

Die Tour hatte ja den Anspruch, die Moral aufrechtzuerhalten. Während der Guide damit schon genug Mühe hatte, entpuppten sich die Mitfahrer Deevino und Groby (?) als Gesellen, die sogar bei diesen widrigen Verhältnissen Spass am Biken hatten . Der grummelige Guide hinderte sie aber weitgehend an den Spasspassagen wie z.B. den 72 Stufen zum Heider Bergsee und führte aussen drum herum . Genützt hat es nichts, es war eine schlimme Schlammschlacht und obwohl es sicher nicht schnell war, war es aufgrund der hervorragenden Traktion ganz schön anstrengend.

Denke mal, die Jungs sind die richtigen Spielkameraden wenn man's im Sommer mal so richtig krachen lassen will in der Ville... 

Wie soll ich mein Bike wieder sauber bekommen?????  

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## indian (12. März 2006)

Lieber Hammelmeister,

bin beruflich dort in der Ecke unterwegs...
Bietest Du auch Feierabend-Runden in nämlicher Umgegend an...?

Momentan wird es so ab 18:30 Uhr ohnelichtuntauglich und ich bin Lampenmäßig nicht so üppig bestückt...
Packe aber für einen gelungenen Feirabendspaß gerne mein rad in´s Auto und mache dann beizeiten Schluß.

Melde er sich doch bitte.

Grüße


----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. März 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber Hammelmeister,
> 
> bin beruflich dort in der Ecke unterwegs...
> Bietest Du auch Feierabend-Runden in nämlicher Umgegend an...?
> ...


Dem Manne kann geholfen werden .

Ich sach ma so: da der Guide die Trails persönlich und auswendig kennt, können wir uns derzeit ohne künstliches Licht locker bis 19:00 auf den Trails tummeln. Die Wetteraussichten sind ja so, dass ab Di. oder Mi. die Ville-Trails halbwegs befahrbar sein sollten.

Ich könnte dir also - mit ein, zwei Tagen Vorlaufzeit - anbieten, gegen 17:00 oder 17:30 direkt aufzubrechen. Wo treibst du hier dich genau  rum, welche "Einstiegspunkte" sind dir bekannt? Für mich am günstigsten sind Waldparkplatz Köttingen und Parkplatz Liblarer See (an der B265), dann kommen Donatusparkplatz Liblar (neben Bahnhof) und der Wasserturm in Brühl. Kennst du irgendwas davon, oder brauchst du Anreiseskizze?

Würde dir dann im Villekerngebiet *[Prahlmodus an]* bei entsprechenden Bedingungen ein Feuerwerk an schönen Trails und landschaftlicher Impression bieten, kombiniert mit fröhlichem Auf und Ab *[Prahlmodus aus]*.

Den Nightridemodus habe ich für mich schon deaktiviert (durch Austausch des Sigma-tauglichen Flaschenhalters), für Notfälle und Plattenflicken habe ich aber meine Petzl Tikka dabei.

Wäre mir also eine Ehre, dir unsere schönen Braunkohlelöcher detailiert präsentieren zu dürfen.

Da die Wetteraussichten nicht wirklich rennradtauglich sind, würde ich mich über eine Annahme des Angebotes sehr freuen .

Ciao
Hammelguide


----------



## indian (12. März 2006)

Hi und danke f. d. schnelle Rückmeldung...

Also, 17:00 bis 19:00 ist gut und Treffpunkt Köttingen oder Liblarer See ist ebenfalls o.k..

Da müsstest Du mir höchstens die Koordinaten durchgeben oder ich frag` mich durch.

In der Region bin ich bisher nur einmal auf der Sophienhöhe und auf der Glessener Höhe gefahren. Deswegen würde ich mich über eine Tour mit einem Local im Bereich der Ville freuen (diese Woche ist Dienstag nicht möglich...).

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (12. März 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Hi und danke f. d. schnelle Rückmeldung...
> 
> Also, 17:00 bis 19:00 ist gut und Treffpunkt Köttingen oder Liblarer See ist ebenfalls o.k..
> 
> ...


Öhäm,

die genannten Lokalitäten sind schon was anderes und ausserhalb der Ville - soll keine Wertung darstellen.

Parkplatz Liblarer See: B265 (Luxemburger Strasse) zwischen Hürth und Liblar. Eigentlich unverfehlbar, die Strasse wird vierspurig, an der Ampel "westwärts" (schicke aber noch 'n Link, gilt in beide Richtungen).

Nachdem ich heute mit meinem Hundi 'ne 5 1/4h Runde um und über den Kermeter gedreht habe (leider ohne Rad  ) wäre also ab Mitte der Woche der ideale Zeitpunkt - die Beinchen sollten dann wieder beweglich sein. 

Der Ville-Erforschung steht also nichts im Wege,


Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## indian (12. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Öhäm,
> 
> die genannten Lokalitäten sind schon was anderes und ausserhalb der Ville - soll keine Wertung darstellen.
> 
> ...



Ich weiß  aber da ich ursprünglich weiter weg wohne, rücken die Orte natürlich ein wenig näher zusammen und mit Region meinte ich meinen ungefähren Jobradius. Erzähl ich Dir gerne bei der geplanten Ausfahrt...

Mittwoch ginge bis ca. 18:45 und Donnerstag müsste ich um 8 in Kölle sein aber das dürfte ja klappen.

Grüße


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. März 2006)

indian schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß  aber da ich ursprünglich weiter weg wohne, rücken die Orte natürlich ein wenig näher zusammen und mit Region meinte ich meinen ungefähren Jobradius. Erzähl ich Dir gerne bei der geplanten Ausfahrt...
> 
> Mittwoch ginge bis ca. 18:45 und Donnerstag müsste ich um 8 in Kölle sein aber das dürfte ja klappen.
> 
> Grüße


Dann stelle ich mal was für Donnerstag ein  für 17:15. Sollte dir das zu früh sein, gib bitte kurz Bescheid, dann verschieb ich's etwas nach hinten. Die Trails sollten bis dahin ja was abgetaut sein, hoffen wir mal auf ein paar Plusgrade . Nach Köln rein brauchst du anschließend gute 20 Minuten.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

Nachtrag:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=2152


----------



## on any sunday (13. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Öhäm,
> 
> die genannten Lokalitäten sind schon was anderes und ausserhalb der Ville - soll keine Wertung darstellen.
> 
> ...



Gott sei Dank! Soll eine Wertung darstellen.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (13. März 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Gott sei Dank! Soll eine Wertung darstellen.


Da will man einmal politisch korrekt sein...man weiß doch um die Befindlichkeiten der Ödlandbewohner


----------



## indian (13. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Dann stelle ich mal was für Donnerstag ein  für 17:15. Sollte dir das zu früh sein, gib bitte kurz Bescheid, dann verschieb ich's etwas nach hinten. Die Trails sollten bis dahin ja was abgetaut sein, hoffen wir mal auf ein paar Plusgrade . Nach Köln rein brauchst du anschließend gute 20 Minuten.
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelhetzer
> ...



Hammelschnellplaner: 

Bin zur richtigen Zeit am richtigen See! 

Grüße


----------



## Hammelhetzer (15. März 2006)

Tach.

Bei den aktuellen Koch- und Einrichtungssoaps isses ja üblich, dass vorneweg gesagt wird, was man zu tun gedenkt, die Latte wird hoch gelegt.

Machen wir dergleichen doch auch für die Bike-Soap und bieten einen kurzen Ausblick auf morgen:

Vom Liblarer See geht's trailmäßig hoch zum Einhorn, dann rasant runter zum Obersee. Zwischen Mittelsee und Untersee gibt's 'nen knackigen Uphill, der "oben dann noch weiter geht". Hinunter dann zum Donatussee, hoch auf's Dach der Ville, den Donatusberg. Kräftig durchkeuchen, dann kommt der fulminante Downhill durch die Senke. Vom Donatusparkplatz geht's über den Chickenway zur Bahnlinie, dieser folgend dann über lustigen Hüpfetrail zum Bliesheimer Feld. mit leichter konstanter Steigung weiter in Richtung Birkhof. Vor der L194 geht's über den Wurzeltrail, dann wieder Richtung Seen. Hoch und runter zum Stiefelweiher, rechts hoch zum Forsthausweiher und weiter zum Villenhofer Maar und über den Rennbahnweg wieder zum Untersee. Dieser wird zur Hälfte umrundet und dann hoffentlich Sonnenuntergang über dem Franziskussee mit seinen Vogelschutzinseln. Eine letzte Rampe muss bezwungen werden, dann geht's zurück zum Liblarer.

Die Wegverhältnisse sollten gut sein, eine generelle Empfehlung zum Verzicht auf Schutzbleche will ich aber dennoch nicht geben.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## indian (15. März 2006)

Auch Tach.

Liest sich schön...

Freu´ mch auf morgen.

Bis dann

Grüße


----------



## Hammelhetzer (16. März 2006)

So.

Die Runde wurde pünktlich und planmäßig von Indian und mir durchgezogen. Die Zeitplanung geriet leider etwas aus den Fugen , deswegen wurde noch eine zusätzliche Runde mit dem Köttinger-See-Trail integriert. Mehr oder weniger punktgenau sind wir dann um 19:00 mit dem verlöschenden Tageslicht wieder am Parkplatz Liblarer See aufgeschlagen. Flüssige Runde mit unter 30 Sekunden Gesamtzeit an Fahrunterbrechungen. Ich hoffe mal, ich konnte einen kompakten Eindruck über unser schönes Kohleloch geben.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## indian (16. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> So.
> 
> Die Runde wurde pünktlich und planmäßig von Indian und mir durchgezogen. Die Zeitplanung geriet leider etwas aus den Fugen , deswegen wurde noch eine zusätzliche Runde mit dem Köttinger-See-Trail integriert. Mehr oder weniger punktgenau sind wir dann um 19:00 mit dem verlöschenden Tageslicht wieder am Parkplatz Liblarer See aufgeschlagen. Flüssige Runde mit unter 30 Sekunden Gesamtzeit an Fahrunterbrechungen. Ich hoffe mal, ich konnte einen kompakten Eindruck über unser schönes Kohleloch geben.
> 
> ...



Hi Hammelguide,

das war klasse eben und hat richtig Spaß gemacht!
Ich werde bestimmt nochmal in der Ecke unterwegs sein. Großer Vorteil: Die ca. 30 sec. Fahrtzeitunterbrechung entspricht in etwa in Metern dem, was wir auf asphaltiertem Untergrund zurückgelegt haben. Schönes Auf und Ab auf dem Dach des Rhein-Erft-Kreises! 

Melde mich, wenn ich nochmal dort bin, oder Du schaust mal bei uns vorbei...
Bis dahin

Grüße


----------



## Hammelhetzer (21. März 2006)

Mahlzeit!

Am Sonntach geht's ja los, dann isses abends noch was hell. Um das gleich auszunützen, gibt's am Mittwoch einen netten Afterwork Ride (neudeutsch für Feiabendrunde) durch die Ville. 

Noch hält sich die Botanik zurück und so wird es einige nette Trails incl. der einen oder anderen Steigung geben.

Termin ist im LMB.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Balu. (27. März 2006)

Werde versuchen am Mittwoch abend mitzufahren, kann aber noch nix versprechen, melde mich deswegen noch nicht an  

Evtl. kommt Tomadi auch mit ...


----------



## Hammelhetzer (27. März 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Werde versuchen am Mittwoch abend mitzufahren, kann aber noch nix versprechen, melde mich deswegen noch nicht an
> 
> Evtl. kommt Tomadi auch mit ...


Jederzeit herzlich willkommen


----------



## Montana (27. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Jederzeit herzlich willkommen



Ich habe mich auch für diese Tour interessiert. Da ich aber schon am Sonntag ein nettes Auswärtsspiel  hatte werde ich diesen Mittwoch nochmal im KF rumgurken. 
Ein anderes Mal komme ich dann gerne in die Ville.  Ich wünsche jedenfalls schon mal viel Spass. 

Viele Grüsse

Guido


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. März 2006)

Hi,

wer am Samstag noch nichts vorhat, hier geht's in die Eifel:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=1763


Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (29. März 2006)

Tja,

hatte sich keiner gemeldet. Irgendeiner inneren Stimme folgend fuhr ich dann doch am Liblarer See vorbei - siehe da, "Balu" war da. Na, war dann eine flott-lockere Runde durch die Ville, die Treppe am Heider Bergsee war irgendwie nur bis Stufe sechzig gut fahrbar, was soll's. Die nachfolgenden Bodenwellen dürften genau 26 Zoll Durchmesser gehabt haben. Dafür waren die restlichen Wege und Trails in einem leidlich fahrbahren Zustand, zum Teil sogar schon als "gut" zu bezeichnen. Und das ganze bei zwar sehr zarten, weil untergehenden Sonnenstrahlen, aber die Frühlingslaune war da. Und auch die Temperaturen waren sehr akzeptabel.

Herr Balu trägt seinen Namen übrigens nicht ganz zu unrecht (sowohl was Äußeres, Charakter und die Tatsache betrifft, dass Balu ja wohl das Synonym für  "symphatisch und freundlich" ist).

Gruß
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Herr Balu trägt seinen Namen übrigens nicht ganz zu unrecht (sowohl was Äußeres, Charakter und die Tatsache betrifft, dass Balu ja wohl das Synonym für  "symphatisch und freundlich" ist).
> 
> Gruß
> Hammelhetzer



Wenn nur der zottelige Pelz nicht wäre  

Du Hammelschleimer!


----------



## on any sunday (30. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> wer am Samstag noch nichts vorhat, hier geht's in die Eifel:
> 
> ...



Toll, von der Winterzeit in die Regenzeit, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





aber egal, fahr ich halt mit dem Hammelharten, warmer Schlamm soll ja gesund sein.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (30. März 2006)

@OAS
Bei Bedarf kannste bei mir umladen . Wegen dem Wetter keine Sorgen - nach Nöthen hoch bin ich immer in argen Nöten.

@Delgado
Taktik, kein Schleim. Vielleicht gelingt es mir ja mal, den rosa-warmen Plüschie-Tiger in mein hübsches Braunkohleloch zu locken 

Ciao
Hammelverführer


----------



## Delgado (30. März 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> @Delgado
> Taktik, kein Schleim. Vielleicht gelingt es mir ja mal, den rosa-warmen Plüschie-Tiger in mein hübsches Braunkohleloch zu locken
> 
> Ciao
> Hammelverführer



Mein Karnevalsangebot hast Du ja mit fadenscheinigen Begründungen ausgeschlagen  

Aber das wird schon  noch ...


----------



## Balu. (30. März 2006)

> Na, war dann eine flott-lockere Runde durch die Ville, die Treppe am Heider Bergsee war irgendwie nur bis Stufe sechzig gut fahrbar, was soll's. Die nachfolgenden Bodenwellen dürften genau 26 Zoll Durchmesser gehabt haben.



Servus,

freut mich mal mir dir gefahren zu sein, das Tempo war für meine Übersetzung schon sehr stramm   auf dreistelligen Trittfrequenzen liegt kein Segen  .
Awr aber sehr schön, komme gerne mal wieder mit.

CU Balu


----------



## Derk (31. März 2006)

Balu968 schrieb:
			
		

> Servus,
> 
> freut mich mal mir dir gefahren zu sein, das Tempo war für meine Übersetzung schon sehr stramm  auf dreistelligen Trittfrequenzen liegt kein Segen  .
> 
> ...


 
Sag ich doch,  wenn der Herr aus Erftstadt  "mittel" ankündigt, --- auweia


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Sag ich doch,  wenn der Herr aus Erftstadt  "mittel" ankündigt, --- auweia


Das "mittel" ist meine Wortwahl eigentlich nicht, bei mir heißt das "locker" . 

Die Steigerung davon ist "geschmeidig" (O.-Zitat Handlampe) und wenn's richtig unangenehm sein soll, wählen wir "je nach Lust und Laune" (Zitatspender leider bekannt, ein Herr Sonntag ).

Spassig wird's dann beim "TT Ausscheidungsfahren", sollte man nie mit TTS verwechseln .

Ciao
Hammelglossar


----------



## Derk (31. März 2006)

Na ja, Dieter,  wenn Du und Konsorten dann am Sonntag  an mir - ich treibe mich vormittags dann auch in der Nordeifel herum -  "mittel" vorbeirauscht,  mäßigt Eure Geschwindigkeit während des Vorbeifahrens zumindest soweit, dass ich mich im Sattel halten kann.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (31. März 2006)

Derk schrieb:
			
		

> Na ja, Dieter,  wenn Du und Konsorten dann am Sonntag  an mir - ich treibe mich vormittags dann auch in der Nordeifel herum -  "mittel" vorbeirauscht,  mäßigt Eure Geschwindigkeit während des Vorbeifahrens zumindest soweit, dass ich mich im Sattel halten kann.


Uff,

jetzt haste mich aber erschreckt . Wir sind am Samstag unterwegs . Am Sonntag züchtigt der Herr Sonntach seine Novizen an Dhünn und Eifgenbach .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hammelhetzer (1. April 2006)

on any sunday schrieb:
			
		

> Toll, von der Winterzeit in die Regenzeit,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Soooo schlimm war's dann doch nicht.

Zu sechst gestartet, verabschiedete sich Supasini am Thönnesbusch. Vorher ging es allerdings bereists über den Arloffer Berg in's Schleidbachtal, von dort zum Decken Thönnes, wieder runter in's Sb.-Tal und dann hoch nach Rodert. Vom Thönnesbusch dann via  Eicherscheid auf den Michelsberg, wieder runter zum Decken T., nochmal nach Eicherscheid und hoch zu den Nöthener Tannen. Von dort stürzten wir uns in's Eschweilertal nach BaMüEi. Am Hang des Arloffer Berges entlang ging's dann zurück zur Steinbachtalsperre.

Wettermäßig war die ersten drei Stunden schöner Frühling, dann weniger schöner Frühling. Wie Sau ausgesehen hatten wir aber eigentlich schon zehn Minuten nach Start, wen störte es also?

Keine Stürze, keine Defekte (bis auf eine lockere Kurbelschraube, Peanuts also) und überaus agile Teilnehmer. War glaube ich keiner traurig, als wir am Ausgangspunkt wieder ankamen. Die Frage, was der grüne Frosch am B51-Kreisel eingeschmissen hat, bleibt vermutlich ungeklärt.

Dabei waren der grüne Frosch, OAS, Daywalker 74, Krampe, Supasini und der Guide.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer

P.S: jetzt werden die Beinchen hochgelegt!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (2. April 2006)

> Die Frage, was der grüne Frosch am B51-Kreisel eingeschmissen hat, bleibt vermutlich ungeklärt.



Grüne Hydraulikflüssigkeit  Danach sind die Leitungen so richtig unter "Druck"   

War eine sehr schöne, flüssige Runde, hat mir gut gefallen, sollten meine Kollegen aus Kurtenberg und Pech mal mitfahren.  Ein paar Singletrails haben noch gefehlt, könnte man bestimmt noch einbauen! 

Die Auswertung von meinem Tacho ergab 1234 HM, 63 KM, 15,4er Schnitt - nicht schlecht bei dem Matsch!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. April 2006)

@Nimmersatt alias Grüner Frosch

Über das Problem mit dem geringen Singletrail-Anteil habe ich auch schon nachgedacht. Vielleicht können wir ja bei trockeneren Verhältnissen versuchen, explorermäßig was einzubauen. Das Problem ist halt, dass man sich leicht "verfranst", die Schleife als solches ist ja schon recht großzügig. Meine schnellste Zeit waren bisher 3:50h, danach sind die Beinchen schon recht "drall", auch ohne Trails...ein Einfall wäre jedenfalls, nochmal bis zum Arloffer ganz hoch durchzuziehen und dann in Trail-Schußfahrt zur SBTS runterzukrachen.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer

P.S: dafür arbeite ich demnächst eine reine Trailrunde am Kermeter aus


----------



## on any sunday (5. April 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Soooo schlimm war's dann doch nicht.
> 
> Zu sechst gestartet, verabschiedete sich Supasini am Thönnesbusch. Vorher ging es allerdings bereists über den Arloffer Berg in's Schleidbachtal, von dort zum Decken Thönnes, wieder runter in's Sb.-Tal und dann hoch nach Rodert. Vom Thönnesbusch dann via  Eicherscheid auf den Michelsberg, wieder runter zum Decken T., nochmal nach Eicherscheid und hoch zu den Nöthener Tannen. Von dort stürzten wir uns in's Eschweilertal nach BaMüEi. Am Hang des Arloffer Berges entlang ging's dann zurück zur Steinbachtalsperre.
> 
> ...



So, hier die ganze Wahrheit über die Tour, erstmal von oben, ist die unbereinigte Aufzeichnung.Der höchste Peak dürfte der Michelsberg sein.





Doch, war eine nette Truppe trotz miserabler Verhältnisse und extremer Feuchtigkeit, ist wiederholungswert.

@grüner Frosch: Die Satzvey Tour vom TT bzw. von mir geklaut , gepimpt um den Michelsberg, könnte genau das sein, was du gerne möchtest. Werde ich irgendwann mal anbieten, falls Uwe nicht schneller ist.

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. April 2006)

> @grüner Frosch: Die Satzvey Tour vom TT bzw. von mir geklaut , gepimpt um den Michelsberg, könnte genau das sein, was du gerne möchtest. Werde ich irgendwann mal anbieten, falls Uwe nicht schneller ist.



Würde mich freuen


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. April 2006)

Hallo Ville-Freunde.

Da traile ich gestern nach langer Stollenabstinenz durch die abendliche Ville und begegne zwei anderen Bikern. Lag es an meinem dynamisch-eleganten Fahrstil , lag's am intelligenten Gesichtsausdruck  - ein paar kurze Worte des Hallos und ich werde als der legendäre Hammelhetzer identifiziert . Wem schwillt da nicht die Brust (später stellte sich dann heraus, dass der entscheidende Hinweis von meiner Gabel kam ).

Wir haben uns jedenfalls für nächsten Donnerstag verabredet und ich bin gefordert, meinem schlechten Ruf gerecht zu werden. Habe mir deswegen auch gleich eine hoffentlich landschaftlich, fahrtechnisch und auch konditionell ansprechende Runde ausgedacht.

Naturerlebnis in der abendlichen Ville

Einfach Knöpfchen drücken und mitfahren . Mit der Startzeit bin ich insofern flexibel, dass diese ggfls etwas nach hinten geschoben werden könnte.

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Vollsortimenter (28. April 2006)

So, da ich einer der beiden Biker von gestern bin und wir uns so weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt haben, daß wir mal mitfahren wollen: Ich hab mich eingetragen und rühre auch schon überall die Werbetrommel für die Tour. Nicht böse sein, wenn wir es 15 min. nach hinten schieben müssen, ist oft verkehrsbedingt für die Mitfahrer. Hab mir auf jeden Fall Deine Mobil-Nr. notiert.

Dann noch ein schönes WE und bis Donnerstag


----------



## Hammelhetzer (28. April 2006)

Vollsortimenter schrieb:
			
		

> Nicht böse sein, wenn wir es 15 min. nach hinten schieben müssen, ist oft verkehrsbedingt für die Mitfahrer. Hab mir auf jeden Fall Deine Mobil-Nr. notiert.


Kein Thema.

Im Zweifelsfall drehe ich eine kleine Warteschleife um den Donatussee, tauche immer wieder am Parkplatz auf. Bin ja hartnäckig .

Soll ich den Termin von vorneherein auf 18:45 verschieben? Im Gegensatz zum ursprünglich für den Sonntag geplanten Marathon sind die Wetteraussichten ja mehr als vielversprechend .

Ciao
Hammelhetzer


----------



## Vollsortimenter (28. April 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Thema.
> 
> 
> 
> Soll ich den Termin von vorneherein auf 18:45 verschieben?




Wäre wohl das Beste, ich kenn ja meine Pappenheimer, die sind immer akademische 15 min. zu spät. Und dann weinen sie, wenn sie mal ein bißchen Gas geben müssen, um irgendwo pünktlich zu sein.

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Derk (2. Mai 2006)

Hallo Dieter,

in der Woche kann ich mir - regelmäßig - leider  nur  mittwochs die Zeit nehmen für einen längeren Radausflug.

SAchade - ich hätte ja sehr gerne Deine neuen "geheimen" Pfade kennen gelernt.

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Ommer (9. Juli 2006)

......auch schon etwas angestaubt 


Trödelgruß


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juli 2006)

Ommer schrieb:
			
		

> ......auch schon etwas angestaubt
> 
> 
> Trödelgruß


Ach was,

kleine Sommerpause


----------



## Günni69 (9. Juli 2006)

@ Hammelhetzer

So, jetzt bin ich hier im richtigen Thread, aber hier ist ja genauso wenig los.  
Na ja, wenn jetzt die WM zu Ende ist, ändert sich das vielleicht wieder.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (9. Juli 2006)

Günni69 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Hammelhetzer
> 
> So, jetzt bin ich hier im richtigen Thread, aber hier ist ja genauso wenig los.
> Na ja, wenn jetzt die WM zu Ende ist, ändert sich das vielleicht wieder.


Hier ist wieder mehr los, 

wenn die Pilze wachsen. Bin z.Z. mehr schmalspurmäßig unterwegs  Im Herbst und Winter ist bei mir MTB-Saison 

Wegen Geschwindigkeiten schau mal bei Post #75.

Gruß
Hammelhetzer

P.S: Ausserdem verweise ich auch noch auf den Lieser-Thread und meinen Schwarzwald-Thread


----------



## Hammelhetzer (2. September 2006)

Delgado schrieb:
			
		

> Cool  , was gibt's zu Trinken und wo kann ich pennen?
> 
> Bei meinem letzten Aufenthalt in der Ville gab's Ouzo und Bier und pennen durfte ich in einem Etablissement der pre-pubertären Ausstattungsklasse
> 
> ...


Sorry,

bei uns gibt's kein Tokio Hotel, und bis auf einen jungen bissigen kleinen Hund gibt's bei uns auch nichts im pre-pubertären Zustand.

Würde einfach mal sagen, wir planen einen spanischen Abend, wegen der komischen Gäste . Was ich unter einem spanischen Abend verstehe, wirste schon noch herausfinden.

Für'n nächsten Tag ist noch ein Schmalspurausflug Pflichtveranstaltung. RR Rahmenhöhe 56 kann ich dir zur Not und mit äußerstem Widerwillen zur Verfügung stellen (weißt ja, Sachen mit "F" verleiht man nicht: Frauen, Füller, Fahrzeug), besser selber mitbringen.

Termin aller Voraussicht nach der 14. Oktober.

Ob du in meiner Werkstatt auf Isomatte im Schlafsack oder im Kuschelbettchen pennst, wird sich noch weisen und hängt davon ab, wer beim spanischen Abend noch dabei ist. 

Hochdruckanschluß zum Absprühen von Bike und Fahrer steht bereit, findet also bei jedem Wetter statt. Badbenutzung kostenpflichtig, kann mit Haus- oder Gartenarbeit abgegolten werden  

So gut???????????????????????????????????


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Delgado (4. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Was ich unter einem spanischen Abend verstehe, wirste schon noch herausfinden.
> 
> *Du willst Spanische Fliegen rauchen?*
> 
> ...



So super!


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. September 2006)

Tach mal,

habe gestern im Radio gehört, dass das Forstamt Bonn geschlossen wird und Kottenforst und Ville jetzt vom Forstamt in Eitorf mit verwaltet werden.

Nachdem ja in jüngerer Zeit einige zum Teil wirklich häßliche Aktionen liefen, bleibt abzuwarten, ob's jetzt ruhiger wird oder das Konfliktpotential zunimmt.

In der Ville wurde ja jüngst die Halfpipe zugeschüttet (vielleicht irgendwo nachvollziehbar); das der Zugang zum Donatussee (oberhalb des Seebahnweges) voller Baumstämme ist, ist wohl nur Terror. Genau wie die unendlichen Ausnahmegenehmigungen für Angler, die dann mit ihren Autos die Trails am Donatusberg blockieren oder das Baum-Massaker rund um den Silbersee, seines Zeichens sogar als Naturschutzgebiet deklariert.

Wie sind denn die Erfahrungen mit dem Forstamt Eitorf, weiß da jemand was? Sind das etwa die Spezialisten mit der 2m-Regelung im 7GB??


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. September 2006)

Hammelhetzer schrieb:
			
		

> Tach mal,
> 
> habe gestern im Radio gehört, dass das Forstamt Bonn geschlossen wird und Kottenforst und Ville jetzt vom Forstamt in Eitorf mit verwaltet werden.


 
Warum sollte sich deswegen etwas ändern? Die Anzahl der Forstbetriebsbezirke (dort sitzt der Förster) verringert sich erst mittelfristig (Vergrößerung der Bezirke durch neue Aufteilung aufgrund natürlicher Fluktuation). 
Die Förster sitzen zukünftig nur vermehrt im Auto, da sich die Anfahrtstrecke zu ihrem Forstamt (übergeordnete Dienststelle) meist verlängert.

Die Forstämter sind auch (da Executive) nicht Konstrukteur der diversen "Naturschutzrichtlinien" (werden jedoch "angehört"), sondern jobbedingte Überwacher der Richtlinieneinhaltung.


----------



## Hammelhetzer (7. September 2006)

Eifelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Die Forstämter sind auch (da Executive) nicht Konstrukteur der diversen "Naturschutzrichtlinien" (werden jedoch "angehört"), sondern jobbedingte Überwacher der Richtlinieneinhaltung.


Genau diese exekutive Tätigkeit vermisse ich eben, wenn im Naturschutzgebiet wild rumgeholzt wird und im Übermaß Einfahrgenehmigungen ausgestellt werden oder schöne Naturplätze sinnlos zerstört werden.

Ich rede hier bewußt nicht von forstwirtschaftlichen Maßnahmen wie dem Aufschottern von Wegen etc. sondern von Maßnahmen, die m.E. im Sinne einiger Lobbyisten (u.a. Reiter, Angler) betrieben werden und nicht zum Nutze der Holzwirtschaft, des Naturschutzes oder gar der Allgemeinheit stehen.

Möchte auch betonen, dass ich keinerlei persönliches Konfliktpotential mit der Forstbehörde habe (und ich bin wirklich sehr viel im Wald unterwegs). Es wurden ja auch bereits Terrormaßnahmen revidiert, wie z.B. die Vollsperrung der beiden Parallelwanderwege am Bliesheimer Feld (der Reitweg war widerum nie betroffen). Mag auch sein, dass dies abhängig von einem neuen Beamten ist (das Erscheinen einer Unflut von Verbotsschildern in der Ville fiel zufälligerweise zeitgleich mit dem Wohnungsgesuch eines neuen Försters an den Infotafeln des Forstamtes Brühl).


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. September 2006)

Nun ja, da sind auch diverse "regionale Unterschiede". In der Ville kenne ich mich nicht aus, nehme daher stellvertretend den Rhein-Sieg-Kreis: Dort zahlen die Pferdetreiber eine Reiterabgabe (ergibt im Ergebnis plakettierte Pferde, so ein Tier hätte jedoch noch massig Fläche für weitere Verwaltungsvorgänge); mit der Reiterabgabe werden Pferdewege im Wald angelegt. Mag sein, dass es auf den ersten Blick als "einseitige Förderung" angesehen werden könnte, tatsächlich haben die Pferdebesitzer des RSK jedoch gezahlt.

Die Angler pachten normalerweise die Gewässer an; für die Pacht sehen die ebenfalls gerne eine über die Gewässergestellung hinausgehende Leistung.

Der Wald, auch wie in unserem hiesigen Naturschutzgebiet (nicht: Naturpark) dient primär immer noch als Wirtschaftswald. D. h. die Forstwirtschaft hat Vorrang und manch lauschiges Plätzchen fällt der Motorsäge zum Opfer. Andere gedeihen dafür. 

Aber: Alle Maßnahmen plant letzlich der (oder: ein) Mensch, also passiert in diesem Zusammenhang "menschliches", also auch Unverständliches, Unsinniges, Fehlerhaftes..... 

Den "Schilderfimmel" habe ich übrigens auch schon miterlebt, hat sich im Laufe der Zeit jedoch mit dem Einleben der betroffenen Person und der damit verbundenen Annahme von menschlichem Verhalten wesentlich gelegt.


----------

